# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Terapio, nursing robot, Toyohashi University of Technology, Toyohashi, Aichi, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Toyohashi University of Technology

Press-release "Job-sharing with nursing robot"

----------


## Airicist

Article "Terapio autonomous robot designed to replace medical carts"

by Ben Coxworth
May 30, 2015

----------

